# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Çaush ,urime ditelindja

## Foleja_

_I nderuar mik, te deshiroj nga zemra te gjitha te mirat sot e ne 100 vitet e ardheshme. Secila dite e ardheshme e jetes tende qofte e mbushur me shendet ,lumturi dhe suksese te njepasnjeshme._  



 



Gezuar

----------


## fattlumi

Edhe 100 vite te lumtura i nderuari mik.
Qofsh i lumtur perjete.Urime.

----------


## tetovarja87

*Nuk uroj qe jeta juaj te jet e gjat sa jeta e nje ylli sepse ajo do ishte shum gjate..
 Por, as sa e nje trandofili sepse ajo do ishte shum e shkurt,por deshiroj qe jeta juaj te jet e ndriteshme si ylli dhe e bukur si trandofili.....
.URIME DITELINDJEN.*

Me respekt: Tetovarja

----------


## K.i EPERM

Urime Ditëlindja i Ndëruari Çaush --ju deshiroj shendët,lumturi,freski dhe shumë energji në jetën tuaj .

 GËZUAR EDHE PËR SHUMË VITE.................

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Çaush mik, pranoni edhe unë unë urimet e thella, i pritshit edhe shumë e shumë të tjera, bashkë me të dashurit tu...
Shëndet, suksese e jetëgjatësi...*

----------


## Nete

Caush urime edhe 100 tjera,fat suksese,lumturi dhe harmoni prane me te dashurve tu :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Urime Ditelindjen Caushi,
shendet,fat,lumturi,sote e 100 vjet.*

----------


## Besoja

Po he more Caush se na humbe fare...ehehehe...
Edhe 100 vite te tjera te lumtura ne jeten tende!
Kalofsh nje dite te bukur sot!

----------


## [HD]

Urime..edhe 100 vite te lumtura!

----------


## _MALSORI_

edhe 100 caush...jete te gjate e te lumtur personale dhe familjare..

----------


## Enkeleu

Mik i nderuar , urime ditëlindja. Ti gëzosh edhe 100 të tjera të lumtura dhe të përcjella me suksese   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## e panjohura

*Urime ditelindja i nderuar,i gezofsh edhe sa te duash vet...*

----------


## pranvera bica

Z.Caush! Prano edhe nga une urimin me te sinqerte per datelindjen tuaj!Edhe njeqint vite te lumtura te uroj, vite te mbushura plot shendet,  gezime,  e lumturi! Kalofshi bukur sot!

----------


## A.LePuLush

Gezuar ditelindjen,

----------


## Dar_di

Çaush, urime ditëlindjen! Qofsh i shëndetshëm, gëzueshëm e suksesshëm në këtë vit të ri jete!

Miqësisht dhe me respekt,

Dar_di

----------


## Çaushi

> _I nderuar mik, te deshiroj nga zemra te gjitha te mirat sot e ne 100 vitet e ardheshme. Secila dite e ardheshme e jetes tende qofte e mbushur me shendet ,lumturi dhe suksese te njepasnjeshme._  
> 
>  
> 
> Gezuar


*Shume e nderuara, Foleja!
Befasit jane gjithmone te kendshme nga Miqt...Urimi Yt...dhe i miqve te tjere...ketu...
mi dha edhe me shume kuptim dites sime te shenuar sot ne kalendarin e jetes sime.
Perzemersisht te falenderoj shume...!Per Ty dhe MIQT e mi urdhroni ...*

----------


## Çaushi

> Edhe 100 vite te lumtura i nderuari mik.
> Qofsh i lumtur perjete.Urime.


*....Faleminderit i nderuar mik....
*

----------


## Çaushi

> *Nuk uroj qe jeta juaj te jet e gjat sa jeta e nje ylli sepse ajo do ishte shum gjate..
>  Por, as sa e nje trandofili sepse ajo do ishte shum e shkurt,por deshiroj qe jeta juaj te jet e ndriteshme si ylli dhe e bukur si trandofili.....
> .URIME DITELINDJEN.*
> 
> Me respekt: Tetovarja



Flm shume per urimin dhe fjalet e zgjedhura e nderuar Tetovare...
kenga per TY... :Lulja3: 





respekte per Ty!

----------


## Çaushi

> Urime Ditëlindja i Ndëruari Çaush --ju deshiroj shendët,lumturi,freski dhe shumë energji në jetën tuaj .
> 
>  GËZUAR EDHE PËR SHUMË VITE.................


Te flm shume K.i EPERM, respekt e falenderime nga une...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Çaushi

> *Çaush mik, pranoni edhe unë unë urimet e thella, i pritshit edhe shumë e shumë të tjera, bashkë me të dashurit tu...
> Shëndet, suksese e jetëgjatësi...*


*...Miku im, Agim, perzemersisht te falenderoj...*

----------

